
B.C. doctor says Canadian-led heart valve surgery will ‘blow people’s minds’ - phr4ts
https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/news/british-columbia/bc-doctor-says-canadian-led-heart-valve-surgery-details-will-blow-peoples-minds/article36774861/
======
DrScump
Odd article in that it doesn't actually explain the procedure or identify the
hardware used.

------
RingwormOne
Well that sort of defeats the purpose of the heart surgery does it not?

